# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Northern Adventure [Sonia X, Sonia, Adamantios Korais]

## a.molos

Ενα ακόμη πλοίο που ναυπηγήθηκε το 2004 στο Πέραμα, προκειμενου να δρομολογηθεί Χίο-Μυτιλήνη για λογαριασμό της ιταλικής εταιρείας Tomasos, το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ, δεν ευτυχισε να ταξιδεψει στα ελληνικά νερά.
Γρηγορα τα σχέδια των Ιταλών (με ελληνικές καταβολές) άλλαξαν και το πλοίο ονομάσθηκε SONIA, ταξιδεψε στη Μεσόγειο, την Καραιβική, γύρισε πάλι στην Ελλάδα για μετασκευή και τελικά ταξιδευει για λογαριασμό της Καναδικής B.C Ferries στον Ειρηνικό.

SONIA.jpg

SONIA 001.jpg

SONIA 002.jpg

SONIA 004.jpg

SONIA 003.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Και δύο τελευταίες που δεν προκαμα ψες βράδυ να τις ανεβάσω. Στην 2η το ΣΟΝΙΑ λιγο πρίν φύγει για πάντα απο την Ελλάδα.

SONIA 005.jpg

SONIA 006.jpg

----------


## grangelo

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο κριμα που δεν το εχουμε κοντα μας και που δεν γινονται και αλλες τετοιες Ελληνικες προσπαθειες ναυπηγησης!
Τετοια πλοια θα ηταν κουτι για τις γραμμες του Αιγαιου και ειδικα των κυκλαδων!
Μια προσφατη φωτογραφια απο το FACTA

----------


## kastro

> Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο κριμα που δεν το εχουμε κοντα μας και που δεν γινονται και αλλες τετοιες Ελληνικες προσπαθειες ναυπηγησης!
> Τετοια πλοια θα ηταν κουτι για τις γραμμες του Αιγαιου και ειδικα των κυκλαδων!
> Μια προσφατη φωτογραφια απο το FACTA


Αυτό σχεδιαζόταν να πηγαίνει από Λαύριο Χίο-Μυτιλήνη,πως κατέληξε στον Καναδά...........

----------


## Apostolos

Ας προσθέσουμε ότι το πλοίο λέγετε πλέον Northern Adventure. 
Ενα πλοίο που θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει πολλά στην Ελλάδα
Λίγο μόνο η κουτσή και λεπτή πλώρη με χάλαγε...

----------


## moutsokwstas

εχουμε καποια χαρακτηριστικα γι αυτο το πλοιο? δυστυχως καποιοι κοιμηθηκαν τον υπνο του δικαιου και δεν εχουν ξυπνησει ακομα! ευκαιρια ηταν...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Χασαμε την μεγαλη ευκαιρια να το εχουμε στα δρομολογια μας.....

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Με ταχύτητα 23 κόμβοι...!!! Απίστευτο καράβι...!!! :Razz:  Για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη... :Razz:  (Τρέμετε ΜπλούΣταρ ! :Wink: ) Αλλά και για Ρέθυμνο κουτί θα ερχότανε...! Βέβαια για να γίνουν όλα αυτά πρέπει να αγοραστεί...Αλλά πού τόσο έξυπνος εφοπληστής...? :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-col...-launched.html

Δέστε λίγο εδώ

----------


## TOM

Το θαψανε το καραβακι.

----------


## sg3

πολυ ομορφο πλοιο!που βρισκεται τωρα?το πρωην ονομα του ''αδαμαντιος κοραης'' εχει καμια σχεση με την zante? ηταν να  το δρομολογησει αλλα...?

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ταξιδεύει Port Hardy-Prince Rubert για λογαριασμό της BC FERRIES . Δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ΑΝΜΕΖ το καράβι ,αλλά ναυπηγήθηκε για την Tomasos Brothers για την γραμμή Λαύριο-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη...Ελπίζω να βοήθησα... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ μετα την καθελκυση.Το οτι καθελκυστηκε σε αυτην την φαση μαλλον αφορα τον ελενχο του πατηματος της μπαλας και οχι με το αδειασμα της ναυπηγηκης κλινης.Αλλωστε το παραδειγμα του surer cat charoula με τα προβληματα βυθισματος απο το ιδιο ναυπηγειο ωθησε σε αυτην την πραξη


film (153).jpg

----------


## sg3

σευχαριστω πολυ!αλλα πες μου και κατι ακομα οι Brothers εχουν αλλα πλοια?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχουν αρκετα πλοια στην ακτοπλοια της ιταλιας αλλα νομιζω και φορτηγα.

----------


## Νaval22

> ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ μετα την καθελκυση.Το οτι καθελκυστηκε σε αυτην την φαση μαλλον αφορα τον ελενχο του πατηματος της μπαλας και οχι με το αδειασμα της ναυπηγηκης κλινης.Αλλωστε το παραδειγμα του surer cat charoula με τα προβληματα βυθισματος απο το ιδιο ναυπηγειο ωθησε σε αυτην την πραξη


γιατί το ΕΜΠ είχε κάνει τη μελέτη και σε αυτό? :Wink: 
εκτός και αν στο συγκεκριμένο ναυπηγείο άλλα ελάσματα και ενισχυτικά δίνουν τα σχέδια και άλλα βάζουν.
πάντως νομίζω κουτί θα ήταν για Π-Χ-Μ με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ φυσικά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Την μελετη την ειχε κανει το γραφειο του κυριου σιμοπουλου και μαλιστα ο γιος του.Οχι το ΕΜΠ ή alpha marine αν προτιματε.Παντως για το χαρουλα μου εχουν πει για κατι τεραστια δοκαρια και κατι σωληνες που ηταν υπερμεγεθη και κατι ειχα ακουσει και για πολυ κορδονι στις κολησεις οποτε ο λογαριασμος μαλλον ξεφυγε.Το κοραης ελεγαν για λαυριο χιο μυτιληνη αλλα νομιζω οτι ο Τομασος ο πρεσβυτερος ,που ηταν και ο αυτος που συνελαβε την ιδεα,πεθανε κατα την διαρκεια της κατασκευης και οι νεα δοικηση δεν ηθελε να προχορησει το σχεδιο της δρομολογισης του στην ελλαδα

----------


## Νaval22

> Την μελετη την ειχε κανει το γραφειο του κυριου σιμοπουλου και μαλιστα ο γιος του.Οχι το ΕΜΠ ή alpha marine αν προτιματε.Παντως για το χαρουλα μου εχουν πει για κατι τεραστια δοκαρια και κατι σωληνες που ηταν υπερμεγεθη και κατι ειχα ακουσει και για πολυ κορδονι στις κολησεις οποτε ο λογαριασμος μαλλον ξεφυγε.


αυτά είναι άμα δεν έχεις database με κάθε βίδα που μπαίνει επάνω τη χάνεις τη μπάλα με το βάρος του άφορτου σκάφους ,η αλήθεια είναι πως καμία θεωρητική μελέτη δεν μπορεί να το προσεγγίσει 100%
αλλά αυτή η οργάνωση σαφώς και δεν αφορά τα συγκεκριμένα ναυπηγεία :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ADAMANTIOS KORAIS λιγο πριν την αποπερατωση εξω απο τα ναυπηγεια Ατσαλακη.

scans (23).jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρωτή φορά το βλέπω με τα Ιταλικά του χρώματα!!!
Τουλάχιστον για εμένα, είναι μια πολύ σπάνια εικόνα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 




> ADAMANTIOS KORAIS λιγο πριν την αποπερατωση εξω απο τα ναυπηγεια Ατσαλακη.
> 
> scans (23).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο ολα εχει ο μπαξες!Το σκανερ να ειναι καλα και εχει και συνεχεια

----------


## Apostolos

Και με κάποια άλλα λιγότερο γνωστά!
sonia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Merci beaucoup!  :Very Happy: 




> Και με κάποια άλλα λιγότερο γνωστά!
> sonia.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Μετά τη φωτό του Απόστολου βλέπω πως τελικά οι Έλληνες δεν είμαστε και τόσο απρόσεκτοι με τα πλοία μας (με εξερέσεις φυσικα)...
Πολύ απεριποίητο μου φαίνεται, αν ήταν Ελλάδα θα ήταν πιο καθαρό πιστεύω!:?

----------


## Νaval22

να το ξαναφέρουμε πίσω τώρα,και ξέρετε σε ποια εταιρεία θα τεριάζε γάντι  :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> να το ξαναφέρουμε πίσω τώρα,και ξέρετε σε ποια εταιρεία θα τεριάζε γάντι


 HSW...??? :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Κατα καποιο τροπο αν και δεν ταξιδεψε ποτε εδω ειναι ενα απο τα ξενιτεμενα μας μιας και γεννηθηκε εδω.
Και αν καποιοι παρακολουθουν την τυχη των πλοιων που περασαν απο εδω δεν εχουν παρα να το κανουν και για αυτο. 
Ευκολο. Με ενα ΚΛΙΚ  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Επανερχομαι...
Οπως ισως ειδατε στο Ais παραπανω το πλοιο κατα το δρομολογιο του ταξιδευει απο στενα περασματα.
Αραγε τι θα βλεπεουν οι ταξιδιωτες του;
Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το Panoramio μας επιτρεψουν να ταξιδεψουμε και εμεις με το πλοιο στον Καναδα.
Καλο ταξιδι και γεματες μπαταριες...

3025365.jpg

3025389.jpg

24740086.jpg

27270828.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> HSW...???


φυσικά *δεν* εννοώ τη hellenic :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> φυσικά *δεν* εννοώ τη hellenic


 Ααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Επανερχομαι...
> Οπως ισως ειδατε στο Ais παραπανω το πλοιο κατα το δρομολογιο του ταξιδευει απο στενα περασματα.
> Αραγε τι θα βλεπεουν οι ταξιδιωτες του;
> Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το Panoramio μας επιτρεψουν να ταξιδεψουμε και εμεις με το πλοιο στον Καναδα.
> Καλο ταξιδι και γεματες μπαταριες...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70267
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70268
> ...


Παιδες τις φωτογραφιες που εβαλε ο Roci τις ειδε κανεις;;;;;;;;; Εκτος απο σπανιες, ειναι και ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΕΣ. Εχουμε και εμεις τις ομορφιες μας αλλα εχουν και αυτοι πραγματικα θαυματα. Roci υποκλινομαι στο παντα δημιουργικο σκαλισμα που κανεις στο διαδυκτιο. Παντα κατι νεο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο απο τις 15-3 βρισκεται στο Vancouver για την συντηρηση του παρεα με ενα ομοσταυλο αμφιπλωρο 139 μετρων !!! Queen of Oak bay...

----------


## Rocinante

Αναμενοντας την επαναδρομολογηση του στις 15 Μαιου (Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται να ταξιδεψει :-D )ας δουμε ορισμενες φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο του ΕΔΩ

----------


## Rocinante

> Το πλοιο απο τις 15-3 βρισκεται στο Vancouver για την συντηρηση του παρεα με ενα ομοσταυλο αμφιπλωρο 139 μετρων !!! Queen of Oak bay...


Και εντελως συμπτωματικα σημερα εμαθα ενα περιστατικο για αυτο το περιφημο αμφιπλωρο ΕΔΩ

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα βαπορια οπου εχει ναυπηγηθει στην χωρα κατα την γνωμη μου..Στο παρακατω Link μπορουμε να δουμε υλικο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του στην Συρο  :Very Happy: ,αλλα και φωτογραφιες στους εσωτερικους χωρους.
Link : http://www.pbase.com/kstapleton/mv_sonia

----------


## Rocinante

> Ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα βαπορια οπου εχει ναυπηγηθει στην χωρα κατα την γνωμη μου..Στο παρακατω Link μπορουμε να δουμε υλικο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του στην Συρο ,αλλα και φωτογραφιες στους εσωτερικους χωρους.
> Link : http://www.pbase.com/kstapleton/mv_sonia


 Φοβερο υλικο !!!!!!!!:shock:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα βαπορια οπου εχει ναυπηγηθει στην χωρα κατα την γνωμη μου..Στο παρακατω Link μπορουμε να δουμε υλικο απο τον δεξαμενισμο του στην Συρο ,αλλα και φωτογραφιες στους εσωτερικους χωρους.
> Link : http://www.pbase.com/kstapleton/mv_sonia


 Φανταστικό υλικό...!:shock::shock: Αυτό το καράβι το θέλω στην HSW και Α-Τ-Μ...! Είναι πανέμορφο...! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα μικρό βιντεάκι απο το μηχανοστάσιο

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν ταξίδεψε για τελευταία φορά στα νερά του Σαρωνικού και του Πειραιά!

sonia.jpgsonia nmd (1).jpgsonia nmd (2).jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίες αναλογίες για την ακτοπλοΐα μας και φτηνό στο χτίσιμο αν και είχε πολλές έλειψες εκ κατασκευής.
Το όνομα γιατί το έχουμε ακόμα Σόνια ?

----------


## Apostolos

Μας αρέσουν τα θηλυκά!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oμορφο και φθηνο,απο οτι ξερω,πλοιο θυμιζει ελυρος σε πιο μικρη εκδοση.Σιγουρα καλυτερο απο πολλα ελληνικης ναυπηγησης που για αλλο ετοιμαζοντουσαν και αλλο εγιναν

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 005 despo.jpgΜία φωτογραφία και απο μένα τον καιρό που φιαχνόταν στο Πέραμα με άλλα σχέδια, που στην πορεία ανατράπηκαν.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κρίμα που το βαπόρι αυτό δεν ταξίδεψε στα ελληνικά νερά. Για την ιστορία, η B C Ferries όταν απέκτησε και πρόσθεσε στο στόλο της το πλοίο, δαπάνησε 45 εκατ. δολάρια για την αγορά του και άλλα 16,1 εκατ. δολάρια για τη μετασκευή με σκοπό να προσαρμοστεί στα δεδομένα της νέας του γραμμής.

Επίσης, παρακαλούνται οι διαχειριστές να διορθώσουν και την ονοματολογία του θέματος, καθώς το σημερινό του όνομα είναι Northern Adventure και τα προηγούμενά του Sonia & Adamantios Korais.

----------


## Ilias 92

Τα ποσά σε εκ. Δολάρια Καναδά. Ωραίο βαποράκι κάτι μου λέει ότι κάποτε θα το ξανεχουμε κοντά μας.

----------

